# Grizzly g4000 lathe on craigslist $800



## 3goutdoor (Sep 3, 2014)

Looking at a grizzly g4000 on craigslist for $800. I have sent an email offering $600 without the workbench as it would not be needed. Link to the add is 

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/tls/4635281376.html

wondering what you guys think on the price?.

also, no change gears in the picture.  

Looked up the manual on the grizzly website and it looks like there are change gears that should come with the unit. 

Sent an an email to see if seller has the change gears. 

Questions. 

Is is this a good price for this unit?

Should I be concerned if no other gears included?

would be using in home environment for working on various equipment related to landscaping business and general "tinkering" around in my garage. 

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## HMF (Sep 3, 2014)

3goutdoor said:


> Looking at a grizzly g4000 on craigslist for $800. I have sent an email offering $600 without the workbench as it would not be needed. Link to the add is
> 
> http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/tls/4635281376.html
> 
> ...






:welcome!:
Hi Guy and welcome!

Can you introduce yourself here a bit by telling us about you and your interests in machining?

Thanks...


----------



## Don B (Sep 3, 2014)

The machine has a quick change gear box, I'm not familiar with the machine but I would think the gears needed are mounted, seems a good price to me with what's included, but wait until someone chimes in that is familiar with machine pricing in your area, not a lot comes up for sale in my area.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 3, 2014)

$600 would be a good price.(maybe a little cheap but a good score if you can work it)
the G4000 is a 9x19 qcgb lathe. 
well made lathe, very capable of turning lots of projects and threading projects.
the parts are readily available for most scenarios from Grizzly.
you can download their manuals before you buy to familiarize yourself before you start!

looks like it comes with all the accy's.
 looks like a good one...
good luck


----------



## AR1911 (Sep 3, 2014)

Good lathes, thousands made. Google 9x19 or 9x20 lathe.
They have a few weak spots, the biggest being a weak compound. Making a heavier replacement is a good project.
$600 - $700 is about right.


----------



## Franko (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a G4000 and it has been a pretty good lathe and has been capable of most everything I've needed to do. It should come with a set of gears. A new one comes pretty complete with most of the basics including steady and follow rests, a live center and tailstock chuck. $700 seems on the high end of what it's worth. At that price, you are only saving about $300 off the price of a new one.

My only complaint with mine is that it is a little short for some of the projects I attempted. The inside 3-way chuck jaws on mine were defective but Grizzly quickly replaced them. It also has very limited speed change capability. The slow speed belt setting on mine doesn't work, as the belt just slips.

The upside of the G4000 is that modification parts are pretty available. The 3-way chuck that came with mine is pretty good, with just under 2 thousands runout.


----------

